# Canada Goose - GOOS:NYSE - Growth Stock for 2020



## SensibleInvesting (7 December 2019)

With US unemployment numbers at historical lows and great job numbers, growth stocks are set to outperform again in 2020. My pick is Canada Goose - great China exposure, geographically diverse revenues, increasing brand awareness, and a generally well run company:


----------

